# Guess who I ran into at Northbrook Court?



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc eating Sbarro's and Baskin Robbins (captured with my ghetto camera phone)

I had a bunch of questions/comments running through my mind like "How's your leg?" "Do you think we will go for Fabricio?", "Great win last night!" but what came out of my mouth was : "Durrrr, hello...durrr" 

Ben Gordon was there today (Sunday) as well but his was an autograph session ($25) to get in line.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Noc was eating _Sbarro's_? :sour:

He played in Europe long enough that Sbarro's imitation italian food should be far enough from the real thing to convince him to steer clear. I mean he could have had a sandwich at Corner Bakery would at least have been tasty.

Sbarro's. :sour:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm assuming that that is his wife sitting across from him with his newborn in the stroller?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

"Mmmm...perfecto!"

Spongy, nice paparazzi shot. I think we'll see it in the next edition of The Star. I'd expect this more from superdave, who's probably going to be jealous that you got so close to his idol and inspiration.

It's also good to see he went out and bought my book, "PC Load Letter's Nutritional Guidelines: Eat to Live, Don't Live to Eat...Just Kidding" and is following it quite nicely.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Also, if Noc puts on a couple of lbs in the offseason, are the Sbarro's and Baskin Robbins jokes going to be a flowing?

Reporter: What's your favorite American food?
Noc: Pepperoni Sbarro's and two scoops of Macadamia Nut.

Jokes aside, had I been in your shoes, I probably would have told him about bbb.net and the Noc appreciation thread and congratulated him on his new baby.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Noc eating Sbarro's and Baskin Robbins (captured with my ghetto camera phone)
> 
> I had a bunch of questions/comments running through my mind like "How's your leg?" "Do you think we will go for Fabricio?", "Great win last night!" but what came out of my mouth was : "Durrrr, hello...durrr"
> 
> Ben Gordon was there today (Sunday) as well but his was an autograph session ($25) to get in line.


I ran into Luol and Tommy Smith at Northbrook court a while back.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I remember hearing on a radio station that Sam Smith swears that Sbarro's is the best pizza in the city and always eats there when he's at Northbrook Court (figures).

I used to work at the Corner Bakery in Northbrook Court and I'd see Bulls all the time. I saw:

Jake Voskuhl (2x)
Jamal Crawford
Eddy Curry
Tyson Chandler (ordered a pepperoni pizza from us)
Roger Mason Jr.
Eddie Robinson (2x)


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Sbarro's and Baskin Robbins, eh? Did he have his ice cream just sitting there while he ate his pizza? Didn't it melt? Or did he attack his food quickly and passionately enough such that there were no problems...? 

I need to hang out at Northbrook Court sometime...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

when im in myhome town of deerfield I see bulls players all time...Hinrich lives there...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Wow, getting to meet bulls at random places would be awesome.. you people are lucky!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Noc was eating _Sbarro's_? :sour:
> 
> He played in Europe long enough that Sbarro's imitation italian food should be far enough from the real thing to convince him to steer clear. I mean he could have had a sandwich at Corner Bakery would at least have been tasty.
> 
> Sbarro's. :sour:


Well that was my reaction too. Why there? He better enjoy relative anonymity.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Maybe Andres' wife likes Sbarro and Baskin Robbins? If so, he had no choice really.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongystalkerazzi! i love it.

this is a good thread to post the latest "Out Loud" featuring none other than *chapu!*

some highlights:

*~ When I arrived in Chicago, I couldn't understand nothing.

~ I need to learn good words. It's good for me to watch more TV. I need to learn more English because sometimes I can't understand the people.

~ Chicago, it's the best city I've been in. It's very nice, very comfortable, huge. The downtown is incredible.

~ Maybe the weather is not good.

~ Sometime the traffic is very bad. From the north to the United Center is very hard in traffic. But that's the only thing. I like this city.

~ My father was a basketball player. He loves basketball. He's crazy for basketball. Now he's very happy that I play in the NBA. It's dream for him and for me.

~ I have one brother. He plays in the first divison in Italy. He's very good too.

~ For me, it's the best experience of my life (the 2004 Summer Olympics). Not for the gold medal, but it's the Olympic Games. To play the Olympic Games with my country, with my blood, is very important. We won the gold medal. It's a dream. It's a dream I never want to wake up.

~ The U.S. Dream Team didn't play together because everybody is a star. It's no good. You need teammates.

~ The plane is very comfortable. It's incredible. It's huge. Very nice.

~ My nickname is Chapu. It's a TV comic program in Mexico. The people called me Chapu when I was young, 5 years old. I don't know why. Everybody calls me Chapu, but here it's Noce. I prefer Chapu.

~ I play tough. If somebody's angry, it's not my problem.

~ Charles Barkley, for me, is the best for the mentality. The mind is very strong. He's a very tough player.

~ I think we have the team for the playoffs. It's a young team, a new team. I think we need more time for work together. But I think the team has a good mentality. We need to believe in ourselves. We need to work together for the team. I think we have good, young talent.

~ And I think we have the possibility for a ride to the playoffs.*




http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ocioni,1,6816143.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, this thread makes me happy. The fact that my cousin got to meet Noch, even happier

:clap: :cheers:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What is Northbrook Court? A Mall? Did Nocioni say anything to you?

My friend and I ran into Desmond Clark (TE of the Bears) at Best Buy in Schaumburg... he was lookin at CDs.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *~ I play tough. If somebody's angry, it's not my problem.*


This one made me laugh. What a character!

As for Noce at Sbarro - I guess his impacted molar must be feeling better!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> Sbarro's and Baskin Robbins, eh? Did he have his ice cream just sitting there while he ate his pizza? Didn't it melt? Or did he attack his food quickly and passionately enough such that there were no problems...?
> 
> I need to hang out at Northbrook Court sometime...


Beale, I gotta say that literally made me LOL...thanks for the laugh.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Ha....Spongy, that was a cool pic!! As you know, I dont know about Chicago.
Why is everyone talking about this Sbarro's place? Is it that terrible? 

And you need to take some spanish lessons!! Now with Chapu on the Bulls and with the Cubs/White Sox in town (many latinos!), its definetely a plus!

:banana:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

_Me famous in Argentina? Yeah. I think in Argentina now after the Olympic Games, basketball now is very important. Everybody knows who Manu Ginobili is and who Andres Nocioni is because we play in the NBA. People watch a lot of games of the NBA. I think basketball now is like soccer in Argentina now. Two years ago, no. But now, it's like soccer. Everybody says, `Did you watch the Nocioni game? Did you watch the Ginobili game?' It's very important now._ 

Who are you kidding, Chapu? :clown: 

You are not famous here, unlike Manu who is known widely across the country. There arent many NBA games to watch here, so how can people watch a so many games? And basketball isnt like soccer here, popularity wise. After the Olympic Games, no one cares about basketball, only true and real basketball fans. 

Yeah, now I know why this Sbarro's thing is so terrible!!

:chee:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Ha....Spongy, that was a cool pic!! As you know, I dont know about Chicago.
> Why is everyone talking about this Sbarro's place? Is it that terrible?
> 
> And you need to take some spanish lessons!! Now with Chapu on the Bulls and with the Cubs/White Sox in town (many latinos!), its definetely a plus!
> ...


Sbarro's is basically the fast food of Italian. It is definately higher quality than your traditional fast food place (McDonalds), but not by much.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

The Truth said:


> I ran into Luol and Tommy Smith at Northbrook court a while back.


You didn't get smith's autograph? That would have been worth something some day. :wink:


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Incidentally, I saw Scottie Pippen at Camelot Strip club in Washington, DC not too long ago.

He was by himself and wearing some kind of Erob knitted white turtleneck sweater. He was at the bar talking to a stripper, with a pile of cash in front of him.

When I was leaving the club, this homeless man acosted me and I gave him 5 bucks. We were talking when Scottie came out of the club. So I told the homeless guy there's Scottie Pippen and the man turned around and screamed, "Yo, Scotty, let me holla at you. Scotty!"

But Pippen just went straight into a waiting cab and left.

I wanted to ask him some questions too about the Washington game. 

Good times.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Guess he was through tippin' for the night...


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

we should take turns being bulls Paparazzi for a day when we're not working. I can just see it now, 5-10 bulls fanatics running around northbrook court looking for bulls players. Now, that would be fun.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

well, i have no pics to prove it, but i saw Noc at the Chicago Auto Show back in February. we went on that Monday and i saw him there...by the _Chevrolets_, of all places.

i recognized who he was, but didn't say anything to him -- he was walking past with what looked like some friends (no other Bulls players though). i figured he was on his free time so i just left him alone. of course, if i had one of those camera phone thingies, i'd have snapped a shot too.

good catch, spongy! :cheers:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

svanacore said:


> Incidentally, I saw Scottie Pippen at Camelot Strip club in Washington, DC not too long ago.
> 
> He was by himself and wearing some kind of Erob knitted white turtleneck sweater. He was at the bar talking to a stripper, with a pile of cash in front of him.
> 
> ...




ok, one more pippen/stripper story, this time from PAGE SIX (gossip column) in today's NY POST...


_FORMER Bulls star Scottie Pippen trying to bargain with strippers over their hourly fee at the Penthouse Executive Club. The entertainers — "who are not impressed by celebrity, but by financial liquidity — moved on to the next suite, which was occupied by a very willing group of young stockbrokers with zero negotiating skills," our witness said._



:laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Boooooo. How did this thead turn from Sbarro Noch to Scottie Strippin Pippen? :curse: 

OT: those stories are quite funny though!! :angel:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

superdave said:


> Boooooo. How did this thead turn from Sbarro Noch to Scottie Strippin Pippen? :curse:
> 
> OT: those stories are quite funny though!! :angel:



sorry! maybe i should have said "this post brought to you by Penthouse Executive Club" for a little continuity...but i'm exhausted...just got off my shift.



:angel:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> sorry! maybe i should have said "this post brought to you by Penthouse Executive Club" for a little continuity...but i'm exhausted...just got off my shift.
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:


Nah, its cool. I got worried for a second that it was Noch at the strip club. :biggrin: I did a double take, but was relieved when it was talking about Pip.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

superdave said:


> Nah, its cool. I got worried for a second that it was Noch at the strip club. :biggrin: I did a double take, but was relieved when it was talking about Pip.


Honestly, just curious -- what about Noce's patronizing a strip club would upset you?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Honestly, just curious -- what about Noce's patronizing a strip club would upset you?


Seems like a happily married guy with a newborn kid. Not the type I'd expect to frequent the Admiral. I don't know if I'd be upset, just sad

Noooooooccccchhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

superdave said:


> Seems like a happily married guy with a newborn kid. Not the type I'd expect to frequent the Admiral. I don't know if I'd be upset, just sad
> 
> Noooooooccccchhhhhh!!!!!!


You're a sweet kid, SD.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

noc does have that '70's porn mustache. not that theres anything wrong with that. . . i'm not saying, i'm just saying.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> You're a sweet kid, SD.


I'm no angel. Not even close. But Noch is my hero... for now.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

atlbull said:


> we should take turns being bulls Paparazzi for a day when we're not working. I can just see it now, 5-10 bulls fanatics running around northbrook court looking for bulls players. Now, that would be fun.












Beware Bulls players, BB.net is on the loose!!!


----------

